# Pride Angel Success?



## peggysuu (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone had any success with Pride Angel or is it just full of weirdos?


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Peggysu
I met them at the Fertilityshow 2011 and they gave me some free signing in credits, but I didn't find it a very good site compared to the others.
Who wants to disclose all their medical details before even meeting someone!?
Not sure about the weirdos, but there was hardly anyone on it when I last looked, or people hadn't logged in for a long time.
You may wish to join one of the other co-parenting/free donor sperm sites.
x


----------



## peggysuu (Mar 20, 2013)

Do you have the name of any sites? I would prefer to go it alone and not co-parent.
I am looking at my options at the moment and have been in touch with a few clinics but as you know, they are not cheap!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been on Pride Angel for a while, but can't say I've had any success with it. I messaged 20 men, heard back from about 7 or 8 (nothing from the others whatsoever) but only one of those 7 or 8 bothered to reply to my follow up email, and he was a weirdo (we were actually due to imseminate tomorrow but he started to ask me to stay overnight in the hotel together!! I have made it clear since December that it's AI only.

Back to the drawing board I guess!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Pollita
way to go in weeding out the weirdos!
Jeez what are these guys thinking... You will both find a nice genuine guy with any luck, I did  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

polita a lucky escape it sounds!!


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Peggysuuu have you looked at having IUI abroad? It's much cheaper than here and no weirdos! I had IUI in Copenhagen and it worked out about £650 per go including flights and treatment.

Might be worth looking into it x


----------

